# Making your own Target Uniform



## MM1031 (Oct 22, 2020)

I was recently hired at my local Target for SFS. I never wear red, so I bought a few blank red t shirts from the craft store because they are super cheap. Thinking of putting Target related vinyl on them with my Cricut. I have SO MUCH white iron on vinyl. 

Wanted to know if anyone else has done this and/or if it is acceptable. 

Thanks!


----------



## Far from newbie (Oct 22, 2020)

Good for you !
Any red anything works at my store
As long as you are not selling them target copyright should not bother you for embellishing your own shirts.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 22, 2020)

You don't have to.  Plain red shirts are just fine.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 22, 2020)

Plain red is fine. You can make your own design. Just dont be offensive or political with it and you should be safe


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 22, 2020)

I tore up way too many of my clothes to do anything fancy with them.
But if you aren't working throwing freight or as a signing ninja it might not be a problem.


----------



## Bufferine (Oct 23, 2020)

I would love to see a picture when your done.


----------



## MM1031 (Oct 26, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> I would love to see a picture when your done.


Of course! I am currently working on a Holiday design that I plan to put on a plain red crewneck sweatshirt. I hate wearing red, so I wanted to jazz it up a bit!


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 26, 2020)

Check with your store leadership, non-Brand Target logos and graphics may not fly.


----------

